# Too much food?



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We have been steadily increasing our pup's food intake and just increased her daily amount for the third time because I feel like she's too skinny and is also always hungry. Ever since this most recent amount increase, she has horrible gas (never had gas before) and poops more often. Does anyone think this means we are now feeding her too much? Just trying to find the right balance...


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

How old is the pup? What are you feeding her?


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

She is 19 weeks and we feed her Blue Buffalo Puppy. Have been feeding her this since she was 9 weeks with no issues.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you wormed her recently? Often if they are always hungry and you have been increasing the food regularly it could be a worming issue.

I wouldn't rush to change foods just yet, if the gas continues it could be that the puppy food is too high in protein for her now. You could switch her to the adult version which will be lower in protein.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

OK thanks Hotmischief. Maybe we will switch her to adult next time we buy food. Do you know how often de-worming is recommended? Thanks!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Denaligirl said:


> Do you know how often de-worming is recommended? Thanks!


This is going to seem a bit off remark, but not intended so. 

As often as they have worms.

Now the back story to the answer. I took a dog in to the vet that was living dumped at our camp when we arrived for the Summer. Got all her vaccinations and took a fecal sample with me, yes - she had worms and wormed her.

I took her back for the checkup and they wanted to worm her again to make sure they were all gone. I love that we have good medications, but generally feel they're somewhat over-prescribed. I had brought with me a second fecal sample and asked them to check it first. It seemed they were somewhat offended and said it doesn't hurt the dog to worm it again and it would cost more to do the check than worm her again. I thanked them and said I'm more concerned with the health of the dog than the cost of a fecal exam, please test it and if she still NEEDS it, then I have no issue giving it to her. Long story short, the fecal was negative and we didn't worm. 

I'd collect a sample and run it over for a look at your Vet. Then if she does have worms, they'll identify which and you can worm her with the proper/specific medication.

Ken


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, that's some good info. Thanks Ken!


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

yep worms is the first thing I would rule out... especially if you feel it's been hard for them to gain weight. But if no worms then maybe a food change is in order, find one that is absorbed a little better (hopefully less gas) so you don't have to feed as much quantity wise. Sometimes their systems just go through changes too


----------

